# SRAM replaces Campagnolo as drive train in 2011



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Say goodbye to Campy as SRAM took over in 2011, sad to see Campy is no longer part of Team Liquigas.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/liquigas-training-in-sardinia


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

They're talking specifically about the TT bikes so that's not exactly news since the top end Slice comes with SRAM Red already:
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaen...Details/2606-1RM2D51BBQ-Slice-Hi-MOD-SRAM-RED

Do you think SRAM will replace Campy on the team SuperSix as well?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Looks so:*


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'd take one of those bike for my garage. SRAM or Campy!!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Its called a marketing promo budget.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

SRAM is buying their way in road bike market, still waiting for the team edition with Super Record 11 grouppo.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Say goodbye to Campy as SRAM took over in 2011, sad to see Campy is no longer part of Team Liquigas.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/liquigas-training-in-sardinia


Sad? This is fantastic news. Now maybe they'll offer a SS Liquigas replica with red!


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Although I ride Sram now, I still consider this an unfortunate change for a team that was one the the most *typically* italian teams in the ProTour!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

At least Liquigas' saddles (fizik) and tires (Vittoria) are from Italian companies.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol...I ride SRAM too...but also sad to see Campy go.

They are going to have to step down their Team models? Campy was the top tier "Team" bike, Dura Ace second...followed by the Red.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

but, are they still using Shimano chains and cassettes?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> At least Liquigas' saddles (fizik) and tires (Vittoria) are from Italian companies.


No they're not, they are now using Mavic tires (but they might be actually made by Vittoria but in an asian plant).

SRAM chains and cassettes too. SRAM rings on Hollowgram cranksets...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dan,
I hope I will get the team bike with Campy Super Record as Cannondale promised, no SRAM for grouppo on my bikes.
I just got a Campy spider ring so I can run it with Campy chainrings setup on SL crank.


----------

